# Installare mast. DVD usb. [Risolto]

## _a_valente_

Salve a tutti e complimenti per tutte le risorse che mettete a disposizione.

Sono assolutamente noob quindi le trovo tutte interessantissime!

Vi spiego il mio problema: ho acquistato un masterizzatore esterno usb della Samsung. Quando l'ho attaccato a windows mi ha acceso l'iconcina della tray delle penne di memoria usb, e mi son detto "vabbe', win non fa testo"

poi l'ho pluggato a linux e il dmesg mi ha dato:

```

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 4

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: TSSTcorp  Model: CD/DVDW TS-H552U  Rev: US00

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

USB Mass Storage device found at 4

```

e' normale che lo veda come mass storage? 

e adesso come faccio per installarlo e farlo andare da lin?

Vi prego aiutatemi perche' non ne capisco niente...

vi ringrazio in anticipo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che ti manchi il modulo scsi disk (sd) controlla che sia montato con lsmod oppure che sia nel kernel

----------

## Josuke

Da quei messaggi direi che ti sta già andando..è normalissimo che usi usb-storage..e ora hai il device sg0..come ha detto fedeli sembra che manchi quel modulo da caricare...prova comunque a dare un cdrecord --scanbus da root per vedere cosa ti dice, per il resto non devi installare altro..tranne magari un programma grafico per masterizzare..io consiglio k3b per un uso moolto "multimediale"

----------

## _a_valente_

grazie dell'aiuto!

nel kernel ho scsi disk  pero' non lo chiama sd ma sd_mod

ecco l'out di cdrecord -- scanbus da root

```

bash-2.05b# cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a28 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

k3b ce l'ho ma non trova il masterizzatore.

cosa devo fare per fare apparire il masterizzatore sul desktop come un altro lettore dvd?

e per farlo vedere a k3b? nel setup c'e' add device, ma mi chiede l'indirizzo /dev/.. e non so cosa mettere

e per quanto riguarda hotplug e udev? non so bene cosa significhino, ma credo in qualche modo siano coinvolti

noob needs help!   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *_a_valente_ wrote:*   

> grazie dell'aiuto!
> 
> nel kernel ho scsi disk  pero' non lo chiama sd ma sd_mod

 

Ma il modulo relativo viene caricato oppure no?

----------

## _a_valente_

non e' compilato come modulo, infatti non appare ne in lsmod ne in modprobe sd_mod

l'ho compilato come interno al kernel. Dovrebbe funzionare, giusto?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma scsi generic e scsi disk ci sono? non ho ancora capito

----------

## _a_valente_

ci sono news!!

dando il comando cdrecord -scanbus ho questo out:

```

bash-2.05b# cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a28 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.30

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus3:

        3,0,0   300) 'TSSTcorp' 'CD/DVDW TS-H552U' 'US00' Removable CD-ROM

        3,1,0   301) *

        3,2,0   302) *

        3,3,0   303) *

        3,4,0   304) *

        3,5,0   305) *

        3,6,0   306) *

        3,7,0   307) *

```

e dando:

```

bash-2.05b# cdrecord -eject dev=3,0,0

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a28 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: '3,0,0'

scsibus: 3 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.30

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 2

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'TSSTcorp'

Identifikation : 'CD/DVDW TS-H552U'

Revision       : 'US00'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

cdrecord: Found DVD media but DVD-R/DVD-RW support code is missing.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD/DVD driver (checks media) (mmc_cd_dvd).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

```

e si apre lo sportellino del masterizzatore.

posso trarre info utili o sbaglio?

ma perche' col primo comando non mi trova il masterizzatore interno del portatile?

----------

## _a_valente_

se non ho capito male, devo trovare il giusto /dev/xxx ma come posso fare per sapere quale mi serve?

poi quando l'ho trovato posso aggiungerlo alla fstab e creare l'icona sul desktop, giusto?

----------

## randomaze

 *_a_valente_ wrote:*   

> posso trarre info utili o sbaglio?
> 
> ma perche' col primo comando non mi trova il masterizzatore interno del portatile?

 

Ok, direi che adesso lo vede. Cosa hai cambiato?

Per il masterizzatore interno mi sa che l'emulazione scsi e l'interfaccia atapi non vadano troppo daccordo (qualcuno conferma/smentisce?).

Prova a fare cifra tonda e aggiungi anche il modulo ide-scsi

----------

## _a_valente_

@fedeli

si ci sono entrambi dentro il kernel

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Prova a fare cifra tonda e aggiungi anche il modulo ide-scsi

 

Si forse per le periferiche usb ci vuole

----------

## _a_valente_

@randomaze

non chiedermi cosa ho cambiato!! sono tre ore che smanetto e non so proprio cosa abbia sistemato le cose!!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## _a_valente_

dall'help di menuconfig:

```

 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI:                                                                                       ?

  ?                                                                                                               ?

  ? WARNING: ide-scsi is no longer needed for cd writing applications!                                            ?

  ? The 2.6 kernel supports direct writing to ide-cd, which eliminates                                            ?

  ? the need for ide-scsi + the entire scsi stack just for writing a                                              ?

  ? cd. The new method is more efficient in every way. 

```

lo devo mettere lo stesso dite?

attualmente non c'e'

----------

## saxtro

credo che nel kernel sia consigliata una cosa del genere;

Device Drivers  ---> SCSI device support  --->  

```

 <M> SCSI device support                                      

 [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support                              

  ---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)               

   <M>   SCSI disk support                               

  < >   SCSI tape support                                       

  < >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                        

  <M>   SCSI CDROM support                                          

       [ ]     Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (NEW)    

   <M>   SCSI generic support                                        

```

questo perchè le compilazioni built-in sono favorite nell' uso delle periferiche rispetto a quelle modulari, io ad esempio ho compilato il supporto atapi come built-in quindi i miei dischi e lettori eide non potranno essere mai usati in emulazione scsi, se avessi compilato anche il supporto scsi come built-in non ho proprio idea di come sarebbero state gestite le mie periferiche eide, forse è per questo che il tuo lettore/masterizzatore interno non è ben visto dal sistema, non sa se usarlo in eide o in scsi (questa è una mia teoria e potrebbe anche essere una castronata)

----------

## _a_valente_

ipotizziamo che il lettore sia ben visto con la attuale configurazione del kernel e del sistema.

come faccio per sapere che /dev/xxx devo usare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quando attacchi la periferiica lanci dmesg e di solito trovi qualcosa del genere

```
usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 5

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: JMTek     Model: USBDriveSD        Rev: 4.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 507904 512-byte hdwr sectors (260 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1    <----------------- qua dice sda

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 5

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

```

----------

## _a_valente_

```

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 6

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: TSSTcorp  Model: CD/DVDW TS-H552U  Rev: US00

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

USB Mass Storage device found at 6

```

quindi dovrebbe essere sg0 giusto? petta che provo!!

----------

## _a_valente_

ho provato ad inserire /dev/sg0 nel setup di k3b e mi dice

Could not find an additional device at

/dev/sg0

----------

## _a_valente_

ho aggiunto a fstab

```
/dev/sg0   /mnt/dvdr  auto   defaults,noauto,rw  1 1
```

va bene?

poi mi crea un dvd device sul desktop ma cliccando dice

mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device

Please check that the disk is entered correctly.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *_a_valente_ wrote:*   

> Could not find an additional device at
> 
> /dev/sg0

 

Non e' il device. Dovresti avere un /dev/sdX . Sicuro che i moduli sd_mod e ide-scsi sono caricati?

----------

## _a_valente_

sd_mod c'e', ide-scsi no perche' nel kernel diceva che nonserve piu' per masterizzare, adesso sto ricompilando come modulo per vedere se funzia..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *_a_valente_ wrote:*   

> ide-scsi no perche' nel kernel diceva che nonserve piu' per masterizzare,

 

Si ma forse per le periferiche usb serve ancora

----------

## _a_valente_

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ho compilato quei due moduli, li ho caricati e adesso riesco ad aprire il contenuto del cd.

k3b mi ha riconosciuto da solo il nuovo masterizzatore.

adesso provo a masterizzare.

se ci riesco faccio la balla del millennio!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _a_valente_

F

U

N

Z

I

O

N

A

!

Grazie mille a tutti quanti!! 

Dopo che avro' riavviato non funzionera' piu' niente, ma pianino pianino capiro' come impostare il sistema in modo stabile..

Buone Feste!!

----------

## gutter

Metti il tag [Risolto]

----------

## neon

Una domandina solo per capire, io ho caricato sr_mod per far funzionare un DVD su usb, non sd_mod. Va bene lo stesso???

----------

## _a_valente_

io ho sd nel kernel, e carico sr assieme a ide-scsi..

----------

